# remotes will not program



## fathertime1972 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 2001 pathfinder se and i have never had remotes that work. i bought remotes awhile back and attempted to have them programmed and was told that the smart entrance control unit was failed. finally found a used one and have tried programming the first remotes i bought. fail. replaced batteries, fail. found out about early and late production (02/00) bought replacement remotes and replaced batteries and attempted to program, fail. I know the programming procedure and can get the truck into program mode (hazard lights flash) but will not accept remotes. I am stumped as to why. is there an antenna external to the SECU to receive the signal from the remotes? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I eventually got tired of these remotes as it seems the 2001 model year remotes were expensive and prone to failure after a couple of years. About a month ago, I had a remote car starter installed, which has the lock/unlock features and works from a mile away (line of sight). 

Just a thought...


----------



## XVSKYM (Mar 14, 2010)

*Frequencies*

I learnt the hard way that there are two frequencies that Nissan use.

315 and 433 

You can find it inside the remote.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's a good site:

programyourremote.com

It shows how to program your remote by yourself.

Nissan>Pathfinder - Free Keyless Remote Fob Entry programming instructions, procedures for all automotive vehicles


----------



## srharger (Apr 29, 2011)

*Quest 2005*

I can not get my Quest to go into the program mode so I can program my remots. can anyone help me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

srharger said:


> I can not get my Quest to go into the program mode so I can program my remots. can anyone help me



Without knowing how you are trying to program the remotes, it's impossible to say if you are doing the procedure correctly. Best I can do is send you the service manual procedure for initializing the remotes for a 2005 Quest. If you want it, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send it to you. Make sure you mention you need the remote program procedure for a 2005 Quest in the PM.


----------



## srharger (Apr 29, 2011)

*2005 Quest*

my email is [email protected] please send the info to me and thanks


----------



## srharger (Apr 29, 2011)

my email is [email protected] please send the info to me and thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

E-mail sent.


----------



## srharger (Apr 29, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> E-mail sent.


thanks but i have tried this but my flasher never blink to put the car in program mode so do you have anything that can help me get the car to go into program mode


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can't get the car into program mode following the procedure I sent, then the system is not working properly. Your best bet would be to take your Quest to a Nissan dealer. They could try entering the codes via the CONSULT II diagnostic scantool. If that doesn't work, they will have to diagnose the system to find the problem. CONSULT II can be used to perform tests of the system via the BCM (Body Control Module). You could have a faulty BCM, faulty keyless entry receiver or even a wiring issue.


----------



## PatNewbyAZ (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm writing in a couple of threads on this.....

2001 Nissan Pathfinder SE 

Keyless Fob - the system will go into the programming mode...but the second step will not work. I have tried two different fobs, yes, they are used, but I was hoping I could get it to work.....

Any ideas? If I go to a locksmith who has the diagnostic tools, can he program it? 

thanks for the help!!


----------



## Erics Smith (Feb 1, 2016)

PatNewbyAZ said:


> I'm writing in a couple of threads on this.....
> 
> 2001 Nissan Pathfinder SE
> 
> ...


Not all Locksmith can program this because locksmith didn't prefer to repair or program such remote keys they maximum deal with home door locks and keys. But there are some locksmith companies who offer such key programming.


----------

